# vagoneta



## La_risa

Hi everybody,
I'm absolutely lost seeking a translation for "vagoneta". I mean a little car or a cart which moves on rails but mainly INSIDE a factory or plant and is used to transfer load from one place to another within a technological process... 

I would very much appreciate your help. Thanks in advance for any suggestion!


----------



## Aserolf

Te refieres a un *"forklift"*  (clic) quizás ??


----------



## pops91710

That depends on the factory type, and what they carry and how they empty. Do you have a photo or link to one?


----------



## pops91710

Aserolf said:


> Te refieres a un *"forklift"* (clic) quizás ??


 
No. He is talking about a train-like system, http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://bertan.gipuzkoakultura.net/img/10/grandes/99.jpg&imgrefurl=http://bertan.gipuzkoakultura.net/es/10/es/8.php&usg=__Uf9MfMcjOkJSt5dbvwWfcSjveN4=&h=432&w=600&sz=28&hl=en&start=105&sig2=Q0oqKMybLTCv-N2vJIcBwQ&zoom=1&tbnid=K8spZd8rw_YfcM:&tbnh=115&tbnw=159&ei=fx0bTo-aGLPXiAKo59HRBQ&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dvagoneta%2Bde%2Bfabrica%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG%26rlz%3D1T4TSNA_enUS369US369%26biw%3D1344%26bih%3D546%26tbm%3Disch&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=80&page=6&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:105&tx=115&ty=64

The problem is the term varies from type of factory to type of products.


----------



## Aserolf

pops91710 said:


> No. He is talking about a train-like system, http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...e=6&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:105&tx=115&ty=64
> 
> The problem is the term varies from type of factory to type of products.


 Ah! Ya entendí, gracias pops!
Tal vez en este link encuentres lo que buscas:
*Handcar* (clic)

~Saludos


----------



## La_risa

pops91710, you are right apart from the fact I'm a girl)... the photo you presented is ok, but the thing is it has a _minecart_ in it, the transport used in mines and pits only. I mean something like this one: http://www.engliftsystems.com/products.html?category=5
It's called a transfer cart. The problem is it can only pass by the floor, but somtimes there are carts (or cars?) which use a cableway...


----------



## La_risa

Aserolf, lo siento, pero no es lo que estoy buscando... ves, esta cosa es para transportar personas por carriles, ademas gracias a los esfuerzos fisicos de estas personas... y yo necesito... una vagoneta) una cosa que lleve cargas dentro de una fabrica. Por ejemplo, puede llevar algunas piezas del punto donde se formen a la camara de secar.


----------



## jlmyth

could be carros de carga, look at this: http://www.tecnoform.es/equips.php?ma=1&ti=carrosdecarga


----------



## pops91710

If you are looking for one name for every systemized transfer cart, then I think you are asking for a word that does not exist. If you want a generic or more general term, I would go with transfer cart, or transfer car. If you go to Wikipedia and type in transfer car, it has a good explanation of varieties.


----------



## La_risa

it's the option I incline to...


----------



## pops91710

La_risa said:


> it's the option I incline to...


 
I am sorry, I do not understand your response. And I forgot to say I am sorry for the gender confusion on my part. I did not know La Risa is a feminine name!

Look at this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transfer_cars


----------



## jlmyth

Sorry I thought it was needed in Spanish... I totally agree with pops...


----------



## Comando

You could call it simply "vagon". This includes all kind of vehicles designed to be dragged or towed.


----------



## pops91710

Comando said:


> You could call it simply "vagon". This includes all kind of vehicles designed to be dragged or towed.


No hay tal palabra. Creo que quier decir "wagon", pero eso tiene otro sentido. Ellos que pasan por los cables aéreos nunca se llamaría wagon. Sería gondola.

The problem here is La Risa still has not given us any* specific application* for the word she is looking for. What are we talking about? What kind of factory? What does the cart carry in it? Are they small or are they large and heavy? We will just keep guessing until we get those answers


----------



## La_risa

pops91710 said:


> I am sorry, I do not understand your response. And I forgot to say I am sorry for the gender confusion on my part. I did not know La Risa is a feminine name!
> 
> Look at this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transfer_cars


 
mmmm Pops yo solo queria decir que ya pensaba usar esa misma opcion, la de Transfer car o Transfer cart. Y respecto a la confusion de gender no pasa nada, no te preocupes)))

Lo que pasa es que no tengo ningun contexto particular para esta traduccion; se trata de hacer, digamos, una descripcion lexicografica. Por eso no doy ninguna aplicacion especifica. Y el problema es que en ruso, mi lengua materna, la vagoneta (вагонетка) es un termino que se aplica a todo tipo de carro (o coche, si es preferible))) que ande por carril de via estrecha, sea vagoneta minera http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minecart o una cosa como esta: http://www.stromrzn.ru/catalog/detail/section_id/4/id/21/ o esta http://www.kvk-71.tut.su/index.php?id=vagonetka. Por eso necesitaba un termino generico para el minecart en ingles - o bien, a su ausencia, un termino que abarque los demas tipos de 'vagonetas'.
Perdonen si he complicado mucho la question, la acabo de aclarar para mi misma.
Si no hay otras sugerencias, voy a poner 'transfer cart' aunque no sea exacto.


----------



## Onager

Depending on its use "Dolly" or "trolley" are possible choices.


----------



## pops91710

La_risa said:


> mmmm Pops yo solo queria decir que ya pensaba usar esa misma opcion, la de Transfer car o Transfer cart. Y respecto a la confusion de gender no pasa nada, no te preocupes)))
> 
> Lo que pasa es que no tengo ningun contexto particular para esta traduccion; se trata de hacer, digamos, una descripcion lexicografica. Por eso no doy ninguna aplicacion especifica. Y el problema es que en ruso, mi lengua materna, la vagoneta (вагонетка) es un termino que se aplica a todo tipo de carro (o coche, si es preferible))) que ande por carril de via estrecha, sea vagoneta minera http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minecart o una cosa como esta: http://www.stromrzn.ru/catalog/detail/section_id/4/id/21/ o esta http://www.kvk-71.tut.su/index.php?id=vagonetka. Por eso necesitaba un termino generico para el minecart en ingles - o bien, a su ausencia, un termino que abarque los demas tipos de 'vagonetas'.
> Perdonen si he complicado mucho la question, la acabo de aclarar para mi misma.
> Si no hay otras sugerencias, voy a poner 'transfer cart' aunque no sea exacto.


Transfer car it is, then! It sure looks like one to me.


----------

